# Winter Solstice - where to go?



## zenie (Nov 3, 2010)

My mate really wants to go, but I've not done the winter one, and I don't know whether to take her to Stonehnege (assuming it's open to Pagans/revellers??) or Glastonbury Tor? 

Any opinions either way? I haven't been to the Tor before. I'm also worried it'll be fuckin freezing at either place and be a bit a shit


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 3, 2010)

The Tor can be utterly bastard freezing during the summer solstice, let alone the winter one. Might be nice if you had somewhere warm to be until just before sunrise, then dashed up the Tor to see it, but no way would I do an overnight solstice watch on it in mid winter. 

I'd go for Stonehenge personally, some theories suggest it was built for the winter solstice more than the summer one anyway.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 3, 2010)

Indoors sat next to a roaring fire


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2010)

Keith Richards at last years Stonehenge Winter Solstice 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/galler...ice-druids-pagans#/?picture=357259084&index=1


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 3, 2010)

Avebury


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 3, 2010)

Avebury has a pub in the middle.


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2010)

DrRingDing said:


> Avebury has a pub in the middle.


 


Fancy the henge Yetman?


----------



## co-op (Nov 3, 2010)

zenie said:


> My mate really wants to go, but I've not done the winter one, and I don't know whether to take her to Stonehnege (assuming it's open to Pagans/revellers??) or Glastonbury Tor?
> 
> Any opinions either way? I haven't been to the Tor before. I'm also worried it'll be fuckin freezing at either place and be a bit a shit



If you haven't been to the Tor, you should go anyway - find the back path up, it's much nicer imo.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 4, 2010)

zenie said:


> Fancy the henge Yetman?


 
Hmm what date is it? I might well be up for it - them pics look like it'll be quite a good time. Cold like, but a nice cup of shroom tea would sort that out


----------

